# Need help trimming parts



## philrush (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi guys.

I recieved a Cobra Company upgrade today, and while I am happy with the quality of the kit, I have a problem that I have never dealt with before.

I am used to seeing parts on a "tree", attached via a sprue...easy to seperate and trim.

The parts in this kit are firmly attached to a base and will require much more work, and different tools to seperate.

I have included a picture.

My biggest concern would be parts similiar to the one in the forefront of this group of 4 (on one flat base).

That part itself has a this, flat base and I dont have a clue as to how to seperate it from the main base.

As a matter of fact, I dont know the proper way to seperate ANY of these parts from the baes.

Please reccommend a proper tool and procedure.

Thak you so much

Phil


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it would be tricky to separate the parts.What you have to do(this will take some time)get your exacto knife with the #11 blade and score around the bottom of the parts to free them from the base.For the long part in the fore-ground,use a razor saw to carefully remove it from the base and carefully cut it away.Resin parts can be tricky to remove so be careful and take your time.Remember that resin is brittle so don't use too much force and you should be fine.


----------



## philrush (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks.

That is basically what Ive beeb told, but you have detailed it a little further.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I use a razor saw. THere are a bazillion brands from Zona to X-Acto to Atlas. You can also get some photo etched saws... they look like guitar pics and are easy to work around and under small parts. For the long flat part you can sand the backing away from behind using coarse wet and dry paper.


----------

